# Flagship Resorts



## rrlongwell (Jun 22, 2011)

A word of caution about this resort and what they are doing.  I recently bought a red week deed (from the deed and the public offering statement that is incorporated by reference).  There are two seasons, according to the public offering statement.  Red weeks 13 -47, 51, and 52.  Yellow weeks are defined as weeks 1-12, 48, 49, and 51.  The deeding department's position is that deeds and the Public Offering statement and do not control.  There position is that I can only use weeks 1 to 15 and 43 to 52.  They say they will tell me what I own.  The Sales Department's position is I can remedy the situation with a purchase of a Red Week deed for every year (I already bought a red week every other week deed that now has been limited as described above.  As part of the defense of this practice, the Sales Staff mentioned there are also other deeds this has happened to a Flagship Resorts and also at Atlantic Palace now a Bluegreen resort dating back to the days that Flagship and Atlantic Palace were owned by the same groups.  The sales staff also indicated that this problem is one of the reasons that Bluegreen is now trying to sell off their interest in the Atlantic Palace.

Update:

The Flagship Legal Department's final position on this matter is that the deed and sales agreement which both award the Red season to me as the ownership will not be honored.  They say they are standing by the prohibition on use on the key summer weeks that are in high demand that I am entitled to use under the deed and contact.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 22, 2011)

A note for the Moderator:  I noticed, after I made this post, that there are a number of threads involving Flagship Resorts that contain a lot of interesting information.  You may want to merge the Flagship threads to give a more complete picture of this resort.  Thanks.


----------



## ttt (Jun 22, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> A word of caution about this resort and what they are doing.  I recently bought a red week deed (from the deed and the public offering statement that is incorporated by reference).  There are two seasons, according to the public offering statement.  Red weeks 13 -47, 51, and 52.  Yellow weeks are defined as weeks 1-12, 48, 49, and 51.  The deeding department's position is that deeds and the Public Offering statement and do not control.  There position is that I can only use weeks 1 to 15 and 43 to 52.  They say they will tell me what I own.  The Sales Department's position is I can remedy the situation with a purchase of a Red Week deed for every year (I already bought a red week every other week deed that now has been limited as described above.  As part of the defense of this practice, the Sales Staff mentioned there are also other deeds this has happened to a Flagship Resorts and also at Atlantic Palace now a Bluegreen resort dating back to the days that Flagship and Atlantic Palace were owned by the same groups.  The sales staff also indicated that this problem is one of the reasons that Bluegreen is now trying to sell off their interest in the Atlantic Palace.
> 
> Update:
> 
> The Flagship Legal Department's final position on this matter is that the deed and sales agreement which both award the Red season to me as the ownership will not be honored.  They say they are standing by the prohibition on use on the key summer weeks that are in high demand that I am entitled to use under the deed and contact.



What week is showing on your deed in the legal description or Exhibit A? Does it say red week or is there a specific week indicated?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 22, 2011)

ttt said:


> What week is showing on your deed in the legal description or Exhibit A? Does it say red week or is there a specific week indicated?



The deed makes reference to week 46 and Red season.  The sales agreement also states Red season.  The red season is described by the weeks it covers in the public offering which are weeks 13 to 47 and weeks 51 and 52.  The Public Offering also states the following:

         “In connection with his ownership of an Interval, a Purchaser will have the right to occupy and utilize a Condominium unit, subject to all terms and conditions contained in the Condominium Master Deed, the By-Laws of The Flagship Condominium Association, Inc. (the “Condominium”)  Offering, the Agreement, and such other rules and regulations which currently exist or are hereafter adopted by either the Condominium Association or the Interval Association, at any time during a one week period of each calendar year in the Season selected by Purchaser commencing at 4:00 p.m. on a day determined by Grantor and/or the Interval Association and ending at 12:00 noon on the seventh {7th} day thereafter (referred to as the “Interval Week”) ….”


----------



## Rke (Apr 2, 2018)

rrlongwell said:


> A word of caution about this resort and what they are doing.  I recently bought a red week deed (from the deed and the public offering statement that is incorporated by reference).  There are two seasons, according to the public offering statement.  Red weeks 13 -47, 51, and 52.  Yellow weeks are defined as weeks 1-12, 48, 49, and 51.  The deeding department's position is that deeds and the Public Offering statement and do not control.  There position is that I can only use weeks 1 to 15 and 43 to 52.  They say they will tell me what I own.  The Sales Department's position is I can remedy the situation with a purchase of a Red Week deed for every year (I already bought a red week every other week deed that now has been limited as described above.  As part of the defense of this practice, the Sales Staff mentioned there are also other deeds this has happened to a Flagship Resorts and also at Atlantic Palace now a Bluegreen resort dating back to the days that Flagship and Atlantic Palace were owned by the same groups.  The sales staff also indicated that this problem is one of the reasons that Bluegreen is now trying to sell off their interest in the Atlantic Palace.
> 
> Update:
> 
> The Flagship Legal Department's final position on this matter is that the deed and sales agreement which both award the Red season to me as the ownership will not be honored.  They say they are standing by the prohibition on use on the key summer weeks that are in high demand that I am entitled to use under the deed and contact.


Hi, same thing happened to us. We are thinking to sue for misrepresentation and luring us to believe we have red season and that we’ll be able to exchange during school vacations. Any update on your end?


----------

